# The little seedling that could:



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

So this seedling is from a bag of grape bud that I bought. I germinated it 09-17 with all my other newbies and it didnt pop by 10/01 so I just went ahead and planted it. some more time passed and I figured it died didnt see anythign when I dug down. So I used the cup it was in to boost a smaller plant to the light. Moving them around today I notice   a seedling..under the other plant for about a week or two it decided to pop..funny. tough little lady (I hope) here is a picture I think I can bring it back to life.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

u can see the seed lid in the picture perfectly  when you click on it


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 23, 2009)

awwwww hope she makes it.... I love an underdog.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks me too...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

look at that grape seed already has a purple neck I hope this plant is sooo fabulous the bud she came from was awesome!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

greenmojo to her ,,,but is she dont make it ,,,i have a COOKIE grow you can join


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 23, 2009)

sounds like a survivor to me 2dog,  here's a little GREEN MOJO to get "her" rollin.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> greenmojo to her ,,,but is she dont make it ,,,i have a COOKIE grow you can join


 

she already puts me one over...which means I have to donate a clone asap to a friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*oh well you carnt blame a girl for tryin *


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

Strong lookin stem, i think she's gonna be one of your strongest! Remember about the runt of the litter in things and how choice they sometimes are. Gl and purple mojo to ya!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks chef I agree she does look strong..she had all that weight on her and still grew...my kind of plant.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

update on her today she is growing...


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 24, 2009)

looks like it's gonna pull through fine....

i had 1 of my Grapefruit seedling sprout the first set of single blade leaves and then it stopped growing.... after a couple weeks it finally had some new growth.... it had 2 shoots so it pretty much topped itself.... now it's the best looking out of the 3 Grapefruit i have even though it's almost 2 weeks behind.... i'm hoping it may wind up being a diamond in the rough....

you may wind up with a diamond too....


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright 2dog, go purple!


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Oct 25, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> she already puts me one over...which means I have to donate a clone asap to a friend


 
How do I become a friend  J/k

Best Wishes with your lil sprout
"P"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking good 2Dog 

Your soil looks very wet, that size seedling will need very little water.

Be careful :aok:

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks hip I will hold off on the water..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

DynaGlideGuy said:
			
		

> How do I become a friend  J/k
> 
> Best Wishes with your lil sprout
> "P"


 

I consider almost everyone on MP to be friends..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

We are all friends with no faces.

Its just how it is 

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

lol Hip I wonder what you look like somtimes....sometimes I imagine the faces.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol on the faces thing....do you imagine mine purple?

*Purple Mojo* heading your "girls" way.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

:giggle: :woohoo: no but for some reason I was thinking it would be a crack up if your house had purple/lavender accents...like your whole bed basically...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

my bed cover is a white down comforter....

I do have a purple pipe, a purple lighter, a purple t shirt,(husband will not play cribbage with me if I have that combo anywhere near the game) and of course..some purple pot.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

lol....a white comforter? in my dreams with 5 dogs of every color...mine is blue and green and reversible..big n fluffy. U could get a purple cover for the comforter lol...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol Hip I wonder what you look like somtimes....sometimes I imagine the faces.


 
I have 3 legs, 1 arm and my head is the size of a half deflated balloon.

I understand what you say, I do the same.

But we are always always wrong.

I used to think some were beautiful, some like an egg head intelligent, some with a wicked wacky smirky smile.

Been dissapointed in all of them so far.

And thats just family :rofl:

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

Most men have three legs, but the rest...hum....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure if I dare comment.

New lines and all that.

The line is a good thing.

eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 25, 2009)

Go lil Seedling, GO!  :aok:

HIya 2dog... 

Howzit growin'?  Can we call your lil darling "Violet?"  It would be wise to encourage her femininity...  I'd think she'd really like that 2dog...    I thought she looked a bit pale at first...  quite Victorian I must say...   but now she's really embraced the light and her Green Mojo has been found... :yay:

Parenting a plant from seed is often viewed as a P I T derrier compared to bangin' out clones... but when I'm raising cute lil sprouts,  loving and encouraging them on their way...  it re-connects me with the wonder of it all...   And yes 2dog... good GOD I'm BAKED right now...    Gotta love Sundays... lol... I made a disappointingly small amount of hash yesterday but WOW does it taste and feel _wonderful_... it's been too long...   I've got some more trim to run so I'll bite the bullet and get it done later today...  It really IS worth the effort...




			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> lol Hip I wonder what you look like somtimes....sometimes I imagine the faces.


For some reason I used to think of you as cute lil prairie dog...     And now it's more of a happy 'pumpkin' face...  Most probably think of me as a puking pumpkin... 




			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> she already puts me one over...which means I have to donate a clone asap to a friend



Just be glad that you have rules to play by...   Those of us still out here in the real world have no plant limits until we hit 100...   And that's a VERY bad #...  Then it's 'manditory minimum' fun & games...   Someday...   Why I oughta... 

Have a good one!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

I am very very thankful dirty...I try to respect the laws so that I dont give growers a bad name .......

she is pale like her mamma! I do look like a prairie dog.. j/k I posted a picture of a girl that looks like me a while back.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have 3 legs, 1 arm and my head is the size of a half deflated balloon.
> 
> I understand what you say, I do the same.
> 
> ...


 
I bet ur family is very interesting... English people are a such a riot I love em. I watch the BBCA all the time. Hubby laughs that I can (Now) understand what they are saying..absolutely fab is one of my fav shows and the library has the seasons all for free.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

English humour is a little obscure, I admit that, I can say the same about American humour too.

English humour has a sub level, its not until you can see past the surface that you see the underneath real meaning.

I find American humour is bang, surface humour, what you hear is what you get.

I like our humour (then again I would because I come from here, the Australian humour is very similar to ours, all deep hidden meanings)

I went for a walk with my dog in the park, it growled in the darkness.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is Violet tonight...she is a lovely purple up and down her stem. the leaves a dark green. she has  a slight bend on the bottom. I have her within one inch of a flor light...


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it would be worth the time to pre-sex this little plant.  I had a similar situation happen to me and it was a male.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

pre sex?? lol I always wait til they are mature and show themselves..


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

update pic...


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Whoa is that violet? She got big! looking good 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

that is def violet....I am loving her hope she's a real lady.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

*LADY POWER* to violet!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you...


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 6, 2009)

very nice 2dog, she is growing up so fast.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW...

Violet is becoming such a cute little toddler 2dog...   Do you water her from a sippy cup?   It looks like she's coming along very nicely...

:headbang2: Rock ON Violet! :headbang2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

I use milk jugs dude..I have too many plants to water. I fill it from the bathtub to speeds things up..I agree violet is a pretty little girl.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

here she is! I sexed her today this is the densest growing plant I have ever seen...branches stems and leaves growing out all over...very very indica I am cloning her for sure! Violet is a GIRL PEEPS!! she already smells so good when you run a hand through her...


----------



## warfish (Dec 21, 2009)

Grats on the girl 2Dog!   Just read through the whole post here.  How can you not cheer Violet on  

Warfish


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I know hu isnt she cute? and smells good..I hope she tastes nice..I am goign to clone her very soon...along with my skunk #1


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 21, 2009)

yep she could!  Looks nice 2dog....congrats


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

she looks a bit droopy it was before I watered her..poor honey is thirsty.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 21, 2009)

Just read the thread 2Dog, I'm having a "Viva La Violet" T-shirt made up first thing tomorrow!   She looks great girl, good job, both of you!

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## Krazeydays (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice job!!!
Will violet be going into flowering or will she be just a mother.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 21, 2009)

:clap: Girls _*ROCK *_
*Violet's beautiful 2dog!*


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

WtG 2dog!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 21, 2009)

Gee Whiz...:holysheep:

With the holidays and all, 2dog... I'm starting to get all choked up...:cry:  It seems like it was just like it was a month or so ago when darling lil' Violet was knee high to a rockwool cube..  She's looking great 2d...  I knew that naming her Violet would encourage her femininity...  Maybe you can get her something thoughtful like a box of bat guano for Christmas?:hubba:

Rock ON 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Krazeydays said:
			
		

> Nice job!!!
> Will violet be going into flowering or will she be just a mother.


 
violet is in flower lol...I am going to clone her very soon..and keep a clone as a mommy..want to see what the bud is like.. she smells very nice. thanks for visiting us guys!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Dec 23, 2009)

I just read this thread today and she is a regular Christmas gift. Good luck with her and Merry Christmas.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks nh I took two cloens from her and they seem to be going to well speaking of clones I better go spray them..


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

How is miss violet 2dog? a pic? Oooh make her vogue


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

let me see if I can get a good pic of her pistils..


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Ooohh her pistils:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

I know...bud porn..young bud porn..kind of nasty. hubby wants friends over. I am trying to finish dinner, clean, and get all my christmas present stuff put away..whew..time for a bowl. lol.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't forget to breathe....deeply!..............aaaaaaannnd exhale.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

exhale some smoke......:48: :bong2: :bongin:  the friends coming tonight one is preggers so no smoking inside. it will be a garage night.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

no 2dog you can't put a preggers in the garage.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

dont worry chef  I wont..I love mc preggers to death she is guest of honor. I will give her the best rib hehe


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Well she may take a slab eating  fer two and all.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

Shes tiny but she can eat!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

here we go..

violets pistils and v up next to her blue cheese sista..see the difference both are indicas.. course mystery may be kush..


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gettin there! Nice recovery from the pollen fiasco..(was that the room?) 

how much longer?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

same room...

mine take a while because I only want couchlock. soooo...I am not sure the sour cream and nl5 I think will be first maybe 6-8 weeks more maybe less I havent grown them through yet depends on what they show me.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Whoa ! huge diff. They look great 2dog!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey 2dog...lookin good!  My NL#5 takes about 63 to 65 days to get 30% amber, but mine is from Dr. Atomic...I don't know where yours comes from, but I thought I'd give you something to compare to....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks LF..I got this from my bro whos friend gave it to him...so I am not sure where it is from he said the seeds were from the UK.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

hey 2dog nice plant! no disrespect but i love being high as a kite and listening to british people talk always makes my day sure its the same way on the other side


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

me too east I watch the BBC almost everyday!  absolutely fabulous have you seen it? u should u tube it man...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

more pics of violet.


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Dec 28, 2009)

Im glad to see shes growin up just fine

Best Wishes
"P"
Heres some Purple Mo-jo for ya


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 28, 2009)

your little girl is turning into a lady...lol..pretty soon you'll be hacking her into little peices.  Lookin Good!


----------



## warfish (Dec 28, 2009)

Violet is looking as beautiful as her name implies   I love a good come back story, hehe  

Warfish


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks peeps if her clones take she wil soon be a proud mommy..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

hard to see her in my sog..

she is happy and healthy!

her pistils and notice the stems are back to her violet color.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry some of these pics stink but I am nervous about messing with the lights too much as I have some plants in advance flowering..she is the densest gorwing plant I have ever seen and she is in the middle to get the good light lol...I will try for better pics of my violet...sadly her clones did not take. I may reveg her tho   that is kind of exciting!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks puff! yes they seem to really be progressing..just 5 days ago I was thinking not much happening lmao..silly girl. thanks for popping in.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

violet getting big and blooming.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

pics of her buds


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

more pics of violet...


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

Would love to see some new pics of Violet when you get a chance   I bet she is starting to bloom big now


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

yh new pics 2dog she looks good


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome home 2Dog...It sounds like you enjoyed your cruise, but you were missed here!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

awww thanks guys I missed you all too!  I will go get pics as soon as I smoke this bowl down things are looking great! my moby ****, and nl 5 should be first to finish...


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 17, 2010)

How's your tan? Glad your back.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 17, 2010)

:ciao:
:watchplant:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

lol I dont really tan..I burn then fade back to pale...

here is violet looking all full figured and lucious...I will be revegging her too peeps!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

better pics...she is my shortest plant a very true indica...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

:woohoo: pics....:aok: :goodposting: ...again, welcome home!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

she really filled out bud wise...I am so impressed she must really like the nutes and seaweed I am giving her...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

looking good!  what is she about 4 or 5 weeks in?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

I think thats about right...I am keeping much better records from now on...especially now that i am working alone and there isnt two people doing different things and one not documenting...I have a dry erase board for feeding schedules..planting schedules and notes..


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 17, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I think thats about right...I am keeping much better records from now on...especially now that i am working alone and there isnt two people doing different things and one not documenting...I have a dry erase board for feeding schedules..planting schedules and notes..


 
Yay! 2Dog is back....hope the cruise was awesome

I'm starting to document my grows a lot better too..( I have to update my journal at this site) I take pics every 5 days with nute changes...It gives a nice photo record of my progress and helps me to spot problems as they're developing..instead of after they have already developed....

welcome back 2baby

oh yeah..I'm going to take a pic of my PKs for ya..you'll trip..they are so frosty that for a minute, I thought they had PM


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

shoot man take a pic? messenger bird me a baggy lol...


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

Violet is really filling in!  So much for being the "little" seedling


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

I know she is like officially buxom.  :ignore: :hubba:


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 17, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> shoot man take a pic? messenger bird me a baggy lol...


 
I wish darlin


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

update on violet she is beautiful coming along nicely short and fat with big nugs that smell awesome!!! her pistils are starting to turn orange so she should be ready soon...trichs are white cloudy..a few clear...I figure feb maybe midway... give or take a week.


----------



## warfish (Jan 24, 2010)

She looks great, 2Dog!   Making my mouth water looking at her now, hehe


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks war!!  she smells awesome man I am so revegging her...I cannot wait to harvest her...tonight I kept thinking oh I want to take a little moby **** nug to taste and test....owwwwwww hard to wait...hard to wait Hard to wait...


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 25, 2010)

She sure is purty....


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

Violet is awsome 2dog! How was the moby?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 25, 2010)

What a great, feel good post 2dog. Violet is a wonderwoman.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Violet is awsome 2dog! How was the moby?


 
IDK I am trying to wait lol...soon..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> What a great, feel good post 2dog. Violet is a wonderwoman.


 
thank you honey and gone...she is a special plant..a survivor.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good 2 dog


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for dropping in fruity!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

update pics on lady violet...sorry I dont have a good full shot of her I will get some before I harvest her for reveg... right now she is in the middle for prime light exposure


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

update pics on violet...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

one more


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

new pics...getting close to time!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

violet..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

more


----------



## warfish (Feb 4, 2010)

She is looking soo sweet!  I cant wait to see the finish pics, hehe   Very nice, 2Dog


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow Violet...  we're ALL so proud of you~!:aok:

Awesome looking buds 2dog...   I'm looking forward to seeing them swell up and glisten even more...:hubba:

Happy Growing!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you very much guys! I think pic 1 post 117 is my fav of her gonna try to get better pics tonight before lights on thanks for stopping by!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

violet update..I took her top bud which was showing milky and amber. Now the lower buds will actually get some light. I will get pics of the bud once it is dry..she smells awesome.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoa 2dog that some serious bud ya got there! Doesn't look safe.......you'd better give them to me fer proper....um disposal.   Enjoy your prize!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

thank you chef...she sure smells nice.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for stopping by fruity.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

She looks evil.....lol..pass it here


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

u know I will save u some lf......just dont gum up the joint lol.......


----------

